# how to clean bear claws?



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I have some that look like your pic and are 16 years old. Put mine in a margarine tub and put them in the freezer. I guess they freezer burnt / freeze dried now they sit in a tub on the fridge. No smell. You could use a razor knife to clean them up let them dry and scrape them.


----------

